# What kind of olive oil to use for infusions and where to buy



## PregandSoaping (Mar 25, 2011)

I want to make my own massage oil, maybe a mix of olive oil, apricot kernel oil and a bit of jojoba. However, I want to infuse some herbs, maybe just chamomile and plan on using the crock pot method.

My question is, pomace or extra virgin for the olive oil? Should I buy from the grocery store or soaperschoice? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 25, 2011)

I would use either one. Grocery store one should be fine. For me, I find olive oil too heavy. I prefer almond instead of olive.


----------



## LavenderLady (Mar 28, 2011)

I am with Soap Buddy in that I don't like too much OO in my massage oil blend. I do use a small amount of EVO  in one blend, but much prefer adding either jojoba, grapeseed, hemp seed, and/or avocado to either sweet almond oil or apricot kernel oil.  
Experiment away and I am sure you will find a blend that you like! 
As for where to buy, if you only need a small amount, the grocery store is fine. If you are wanting a lot, if you have a Sam's club by you, they have great prices for a gallon.


----------



## silviaa (Apr 2, 2011)

I have used oo for herbal infusions and it works well for herbs that have strong scents. For more delicate fragrances, I prefer to infuse with almond oil.


----------



## PregandSoaping (Apr 2, 2011)

Would using a blend of oils work for an infusion? Maybe throw some apricot kernel, grapeseed, and sweet almond in the crock pot with a mix of calendula and chamomile? Will the oils mix together properly?


----------

